# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيفة المنبر 13 ديسمبر 2011

## طارق حامد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صل وسلم سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*فوز السيد / جمال عبدالله الوالي برئاسة مجلس ادارة المريخ 

كما فاز السيد/عبدالله حسن عيسي بمنصب نائب الرئيس 

وايضا فاز السيد / خالد شرف الدين بمنصب امين الخزينة 

وفي مقعد المناشط فاز السيد/ حسن يوسف مصطفي 

وقد فازوا جميع بالتزكية لعدم وجود منافسين لهم في هذه المناصب وقد تبقي من وظائف الضابط الثلاثة منصب الامين العام الذي قد ترشح فيه السيد عصام الحاج والسيد طارق سيد على المعتصم وسوف يحتكما لصناديق الاقتراح .
كما ترشحت وجوه كثيرة لعضوية المجلس و توجد اسماء المرشحين لعضوية المجلس في بوست منفصل يمكن الرجوع اليه لمعرفة من ترشح لعضوية مجلس المريخ.
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*في أول تصريحات لرئيس المريخ بعد فوزه بالتزكية قال السيد جمال محمد عبدالله الوالي :

أنه سوف يسعي لكي يجعل منصب رئيس المريخ جاذبا يستطيع اي انسان الترشح له 

انه سيبذل قصارى جهده خلال الفترة المقبلة لعمل نقلة استثمارية في النادي تجعله يعتمد بالدرجة الاولى على موارده

وشكر السيد الرئيس جمهور المريخ على ثقته فيه وفوزه بالتزكية .

وقال تعليق على منصبالتنافس على منصب الامين العام انه يعمل مع كل من تختاره الجمعية العمومية وينال ثقتها وانه لا يفضل مرشح على آخر 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*تعاقد المريخ مع الحارس ايهاب زغبير حارس المنتخب الرديف الذي يلعب في دورة الالعاب العربية بالعاصمة القطرية الدوحة وتم التعاقد مساء الامس بالعاصمة القطرية الدوحة وذلك في خانة الحارس المشطوب محمد كمال ..
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
بهدوء
علم الدين هاشم 

تزكية الوالى وعصام الحاج !

نثق فى كل كلمة قالها الاخ جمال الوالى فى اول تصريح له لصحيفة ( كفر ووتر الالكترونية ) عقب فوزه بالتزكية والاحتفاظ بمنصبه رئيسا لنادى المريخ لدورة انتخابية جديدة ,, وهو يعد جماهير المريخ باحداث نقلة استثمارية بالاعتماد على موارد النادى حتى يكون منصب رئاسة النادى جاذبا لاى مريخى مستقبلا ,, وتأكيده ايضا على ان لديه القدرة للعمل مع اى شخص تنتخبه الجمعية العمومية لمنصب الامين العام نافيا مايردده البعض بانه يميل الى كفة احد المرشحين !! 
اعتقد ان الجزئية الاخيرة من حديث الوالى هى بمثابة رسالة اتمنى ان يستوعبها الاخ هناك فى بلاد (العم سام) حتى يقصر من ( لسانه شوية ) ويحتفظ بتنظيره لنفسه ويترك للجمعية العمومية ان تقول كلمتها المفصلية التى سنحترمها ونضعها فوق العين والراس ان ارتضت بانتخاب عصام الحاج فى هذا المنصب الحساس او منحت ثقتها لشقيقه طارق المعتصم فلا احد من حقه ان يكون وصيا على اعضاء الجمعية العمومية وان كنت اتمنى – على المستوى الشخصى طبعا – ان تنجح وتفلح محاولات الساعات الاخيرة التى يقودها منذ الامس نفر كريم من الحادبين على مصلحة النادى واستقراره الادارى والفنى بغرض اقناع الاخ طارق المعتصم ليسحب ترشيحه ويمنح عصام الحاج شرف الفوز بالتزكية وهو اقل مايمكن ان تقدمه الجمعية العمومية لكادر اوفى واخلص للنادى منذ ان تشرف بالعمل الادارى فى مجالسه السابقة وظل قريبا بفكره ورأيه وهذا ليس تقليلا من الاخ طارق المعتصم الذى من حقه ان يترشح لاى منصب مثلما هو حق مكفول لكل مريخى يأنس فى نفسه الكفاءة والقدرة على العمل الادارى ولكن انحيازنا للاستاذ عصام الحاج تفرضه ظروف المرحلة القادمة التى تتطلب وجود امين عام متسلح بالخبرة والتجربة وبيده سلاح الحجة والمنطق لمواجهة الصيدلى والمحامى والموظف وغيرهم من اعضاء الشلة اياها بشارع البلدية ونمره 2 حتى يتعلموا ويعرفوا حجم المريخ ومكانته وقدرته على المواجهة ,, فليس لدينا اى عداء شخصى او خلاف مع الاخ طارق المعتصم الذى نتابع من على البعد افكاره ودعمه للمريخ انما الامر يتعلق بالمصلحة العامة التى نثق فى ان المعتصم يضعها فى حسبانه ايضا ,, كذلك نثق فى قدرة اعضاء الجمعية العمومية فى فرز الصالح من الطالح من بين المرشحين لمنصب عضوية مجلس الادارة والذين بلغ عددهم حسب ماهو منشور 30 مرشحا بالتمام والكمال من بينهم ( المتطلعين دائما للمناصب ) رغم انهم كانوا ( زيرو كبير ) وعلى الهامش فى المجلس الاخير ولم يقدموا مايشفع لهم فى طرح انفسهم من جديد على الجمعية العمومية ولكنه ( حب الاضواء ) قاتله الله !,, المجلس يحتاج بالفعل الى عضوية نشطة تكون عونا لرئيس النادى وقريبة من افكاره التى وعد بها جماهير المريخ فى احداث نقلة نوعية فى الاستثمار الذى يصنع من المريخ ناديا انموذجا يحتذى به فى تطبيق منهج الاحتراف وفقا لشروط الفيفا والكاف التى يناديان بها ويشترطانها بان تكون هى المعيار الحقيقى للمشاركة فى المسابقات الكروية الكبرى القادمة ,, نريد بالفعل عضوية فاعلة ونيرة فى المجلس القادم تنضم الى لبقية الاعضاء الذين فازوا بالتزكية وفى مقدمتهم جمل الشيل سعادة الفريق عبد الله حسن عيسى قائد عملية ( قلع الضفر) ,والوجه الجديد خالد شرف الفائز بمنصب امين الخزينة والذى نرجو منه ان يكون ( كريما ) مع اللاعبين و ( يبحبحها ) شوية مع المحترفين ,, طبعا ياقريبى خزينة المريخ مش زى خزينة ( الزعيم )!!,, مبروك ودعواتى للجميع بالتوفيق من اجل المريخ .


*

----------


## طارق حامد

*

قطوف 
إبراهيم باترا

تسجيلات المريخ – تقرير فني وهمي ..!!

بدأت تسجيلات المريخ مع بشريات من مجلس الادارة بتنفيذ طلبات المدير الفني السابق الذي غادر القلعة الحمراء بعد ان كتب تقريره الفني الضافي والذي كانت اكبر مفاجأته الاحتفاظ بالدافي ..!!

وعندما انطلقت فترة التسجيلات الشتوية انتظرنا مع شعبنا الكريم تنفيذ ما طالب به الاطار الفني والبداية كانت مبشرة امير كمال وضفر وكرونقو – ومع مرور الايام اختفى تقرير البدري في ظروف غامضة ..!!

ضم المريخ الى صفوفه خمسة لاعبين في وسط الميدان مع وجود ستة يلعبون في وسط الملعب وتسعى لجنة تسجيلاتنا للحصول على لاعب الوسط رمضان عجب ليتحول عدد لاعبي الوسط الى (12) لاعب ..!!

المريخ يحتاج لاربعة لاعبين فقط في الوسط مع وجود ثلاثة لاعبين في دكة البدلاء – ووجود (12) لاعب في وسط الميدان سيكون على حساب الوظائف الاخرى (الاطراف والهجوم) .. المريخ يملك حالياً ثلاثة مهاجمين فقط هم كلتشي وسكواها واديكو ..!!

اذا نجح المريخ في الحصول على خدمات رمضان عجب سيعاني خط وسطه من (الترهل) .. سيتواجد في وسط المريخ (12) هم كما يلي – القدامي .. فيصل العجب ، قلق ، الباشا ، راجي ، سعيد ، الشغيل – والجدد .. امير ، فيصل ، مجدي ، مبينزا ورمضان .. فهل هنالك علمية او منهجية في تسجيلات المريخ ..؟

المريخ يا اخوتي الكرام في لجنة التسجيلات لا يحتاج لا كثر من ست لاعبين في الوسط قدامى وجدد - ويحتاج لتدعيم في الهجوم والاطراف بعد ان دعم الدفاع بضفر ..!!

في تقديري الشخصي ان التسجيلات اولى بالاهتمام من الجمعية العمومية والانتخابات – لان مجلس الادارة القادم مهما كانت عبقرية اعضائه لن يستطيع ان يحقق النجاح ان لم يجد فريق كرة قادر على تحقيق النجاح ..!!

وفريق الكرة الذي يستطيع تحقيق النجاح قارياً لا يمكن ان يتكون من (12) او (11) لاعب وسط واربع مدافعين وثلاثة مهاجمين واربع لاعبين اطراف ..!! 

اتمنى ان تراجع لجنة تسجيلات المريخ ترتيباتها وتتخذ قرارات تصحيحية في الفترة المقبلة قبل فوات الاوان – المريخ يا والي ويا طلب وكيماوي يحتاج لمهاجمين واطراف ولا حاجة للاعب وسط فوق ال (11) الموجودين ..!!

ادركوا تسجيلات المريخ وسجلوا اكرم وزغبير واعيدوا تسجيل هنو واتركوا الجري خلف نجوم الوسط فالمريخ به ما يكفي ويزيد من نجوم الوسط ..!!

عمومية المريخ مفاجاءت داوية ..!!

كما توقعنا وتوقع كل المتابعين فاز الرباعي جمال الوالي ، الفريق عبد الله حسن عيسى ، خالد شرف الدين وحسن يوسف بمناصب الرئيس ونائبه وامين المال ومقعد ممثل المناشط على التوالي ..!!

ولكن العراك في منصب الامين العام سيكون شرساً وقوياً بين طارق سيد المعتصم وعصام الحاج .. فمن سيفوز يا ترى ..!!

المفاجأة التي لم يتوقعها احد هي تقديم 23 عضو لانفسهم للمنافسة على عضوية المجلس ..!! 


*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
القلم الاحمر 
داوود عبدالحق ابورونق 

الوالي رجل المرحلة 

•    فاز السيد جمال محمد عبدالله الوالي بدورة جديدة لرئاسة اكبر الاندية السودانية وهو مريخ السعد وفخر البلد مريخ العز والشموخ والتاريخ والارث التليد 
•    فوز الوالي وبالتزكية جاء منطقيا وفي محله نظرا لأن الرجل هو المناسب للمنصب ونظرا لخدماته الجليلة والكبيرة التي قدمها وسوف يقدمها لمعشوقه المريخ , فما فعله الوالي جعله من افضل الرؤساء الذين مروا علي تاريخ الزعيم وسطر اسمه بأحرف من نور ودخل قلوب الصفوة وتربع في حناياهم وغمروه بكل الحب والتقدير والاحترام 
•    الوالي بعد فوزه بثقة الجمعية العمومية وعد جماهير المريخ بأنه سيبذل قصاري جهده لعمل نقلة استثمارية كبري تجعله يعتمد علي موارده وتجعله جاذبا لكل شخص يعشق المارد الاحمر وأكد انه سيمد يده بيضاء لكل اعضاء مجلس الادارة الجدد لتحقيق مصلحة وتقدم المريخ وحقيقة الوالي يستاهل الرئاسة ونقول له مبروك ونتمني للمريخ التقدم والازدهار في عهده الجديد 
•     ايضا فاز بالتزكية رجل المريخ القوي الفريق عبدالله حسن عيسي واصبح نائبا للرئيس وهو فوز صادف اهله وكذلك فاز السيد / خالد عزالدين بمنصب الامين العام للمال و حسن يوسف للمناشط ونقول لهم مبروك وكونوا سندا وعونا للوالي واجعلوا مصلحة المريخ هي الساس والرأس ونتمني التوفيق لباقي اعضاء المجلس والذي سوف يكتمل مساء السبت القادم بعد نهاية الانتخابات 

•     كوش فريقا القمة المريخ والهلال علي موسم التسجيلات وشاركهم اهلي شندي والامل عطبرة بنسبة ضئيلة اما البقية فالحال لايسر نسبة لعدم وجود الكاش وهذه معضلة كبيرة وقد نادينا اكثر من مرة بضرورة دعم الشركات لباقي فرق الممتاز كما حدث في الشقيقة مصر وهذا هو السبيل الوحيد لتطوير كرتنا وطبعا الموسم القادم سينحصر كالعادة بين الهلال والمريخ مما ينبئ بموسم ضعيف 




•    كتبنا عن الفريق القومي كثيرا نبحث عن مصلحة الوطن ونبتغي مصلحته بعيدا عن التعصب الاعمي ولكننا نجد بعض الاقلام من الهلال والمريخ يكتبون بعصبية وتحيز كل لصالح فريقه وهذا شيء مؤسف نتمني من كل الزملاء نبذ التعصب والعمل علي بث روح الوطنية وتمجيد الوطن وكل من يمثله في أي محفل وعاش السودان حرا ابيا .
•    بح صوتنا لاتحاد معتصم بخصوص المدلاب الاجنبي لكن لا حياة لمن تنادي يبدو ان معتصم مصمم علي مازدا مدربا وهو في احدث تصريح له يؤكد ان استعداد المنتخب سيتواصل بقيام معسكر بالتعاون مع الجانب القطري دون ان يتطرق للجهاز الفني والتدريبي مما يؤكد استمرار المدرب مازدا ونخاف من الثلاثيات وربنا يستر 



*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*الصدى
 الوالى رئيسا للمريخ بالتزكية .. الاحمر يتعاقد مع  زغبير  فى الدوحة اليوم .. والبرير يفتح النار  على معتصم جعفر والاتحاد 

 الازرق  يقدم  فلنتاين فىمؤتمر صحفى ويسحب شكواه ضد ضفر .. الدعيع  ينضم اهلى شندى  .. والمنتخب  يؤدى ثلاثة  مباريات ومعسكر بقطر 
 الوالى يفوز بالزكية وعبدالله  حسن عيسى نائبا للرئيس وخالد شرف الدين امينا للمال
... 
 الوالى : ساعمل  على جعل رئاسة  جاذبة لاى شخص ينتمى للاحمر واستطيع العمل مع اى مجموعة تختارها الجمعية العمومية 

 بعثة المنتخب الوطنى تعود من تنزانيا 

 البرير يشيد بالتسجيلات ويهاجم معتصم جعفر والاتحاد العام 

 الهلال يتعاقد مع النيجيرى فلنتاين لثلاثة اعوام 

 عصام الحاد  : لت خلافيا ومجموعة  شباب من اجل المريخ وراء عودتى 

 المريخ يكمل اجاراءات التعاقد مع زغبير واللاعب يوقع اليوم  فى الدوحة

 قريش يعتزر  عن عدم الترشح ويصدر بيانا 

 ازهرى  على عيسى : للرومان قضية عادلة  وما حدث فوضى من الاتحاد

*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*شمس الحق 
هيثم محمد علي
اللهم ولي من يصلح
الثلاثاء 13 ديسمبر 2011 م


{ من ابوظبي باريس العرب نقرئكم السلام من ارض زايد الخير نتواصل معكم انصار الشفق الاحمر زلزال المدرجات بركان الملاعب امراء الكويت ونحن في طريقنا الي الكويت باذن الله فعندما تطالعون احرفنا وتسطع اشعة شمس اليوم الذهبية نكون قد حطينا بالكويت الحبيب ونعتذر لانصار الشفق الاحمر وانصار (الاجواء في القلعة الحمراء) في هذه المرحلة المهمة والحساسة من عمر ومشوار كوكب المريخ العملاق قلعة البطولات وهو مقبل على جمعية عمومية مرتقبة نحسب بانها تاريخية والنادي والبلاد مقبلون على عصر احتراف حقيقي كما اشرنا الى ذلك في مساحات سابقة ونحسب بان اهل المريخ بثورة الشباب وحكمة الشيوخ وضعوا المصلحة العليا فوق كل اعتبار ستجعل هذا النادي يتجاوز هذه المحطة والمرحلة المهمة من عمر النادي الكبير.

{ ويبقي عزاؤنا الوحيد بان نتواصل معكم ويديم الله الوصل والتواصل بيننا في عشق هذ الكوكب القاهر عبر اشعة شمس الحق وسنكون مواصلين ومتابعين ومتواجدين ولن نرمي القلم وسنعد الرسالة كاملة باذن الله كعهدنا الذي قطعناه معكم وعلي الوعد سنستمر وعلي الحب والتواصل في هذا الكوكب القاهر حتما سنتواصل ونلتقي باذن الله.

{ ورغم ظروف سفرنا في هذا اليوم (امس) والذي كان حاسما لرسم ملامح المستقبل للمرحلة القادمة وللمريخ مبادئ الاحتراف والذي حمل العديد من البشريات لانصار الشفق الاحمر يتقدم الرئيس المحبوب سعادة الدكتور جمال الوالي للترشح لولاية رابعة بالامس ونحمد ونسعد من هنا من ارض زايد الخير ونحن نتلقي النبأ السعيد عبر طيران الاتحاد بفوز الرئيس المحبوب بالتزكية وهو الامر الطبيعي لمواصلة وتكملة المشوار وكانت سعادتنا اكبر ايضا سعادة الجنرال الفريق عبدالله حسن عيسي نائبا له ومهندس عملية (خلع ضفر) لتتواصل البشريات بتقدم (ابن شرف الدين) خالد للصفوف وزيرا لمالية المريخ ونحسب بان الرجل على قدر هذا المنصب وعلي قدر ثقة اهل المريخ وتطلعاتهم وكم كانت سعادتنا بالغة وكبيرة ونحن نتلقي نبأ فوزه بالتزكية بجانب الاخ الصديق حسن يوسف في مقعد المناشط ونامل ان يكون هذا الفوز دافعا له في احداث ثورة في هذا القطاع.

{ وصادفت توقعاتنا والتي اشرنا لها بالامس عبر الاجواء وقبل الاقلاع بفوز جمال الوالي وعبدالله حسن عيسي وخالد شرف الدين امينا للمال وحسن يوسف للمناشط دون منافسة ودون منازع كما لم تخيب ايضا جيوش المتطلعين توقعاتنا بتقدم ثلاثين عضوا للصفوف للترشح من اجل نيل عضوية المجلس البالغة سبعة مقاعد حيث حمل الترشح لهذا المنصب العديد من المفاجآت بعودة الحرس القديم وتقدم الوجوه الجديدة وان كان هناك شئ ملفت للنظر فهو تقدم بنات حواء وحفيدات سيدة فرح سامرين محمد علي وميمونة بشير الحاج حسن .

{ وفي النهاية تبقي كلمة بان الديمقراطية حق مشروع للجميع ونامل من الاباء والاخوة في مجلس الشوري ان يتحركوا لتقييم الموقف ونامل من شباب من اجل المريخ ان تكون لهم كلمتهم ونامل ونتطلع الي ان تكون جمعية السبت هي جمعية عمومية ديمقراطية حقيقية وان يولي الله من يصلح0 والله من وراء القصد والله المستعان.

 ٭ اشعة متفرقة

{ في اللحظات الاخيرة تراجع الاخ محمد جعفر قريش عن الترشح للامانة العامة من جديد رغم الضغوط التي مورست عليه وتقدم الاخ عصام الحاج الصفوف لهذا المنصب مدعوما بخبرة الشيوخ في مواجهة مفجر ثورة الشباب الاخ طارق سيد المعتصم والذي كم سعدنا بالتحدث معه امس قبل الاقلاع ونسال الله ايضا ان يولي من يصلح في هذا المنصب المهم والحساس والذي عاني منه المريخ كثيرا.

{ في مقعد قدامي المحاربين تقدم المحارب الرابع فيصل الحنان بعد الكابتن عادل ابوجريشة وحاتم محمد احمد والحاج زيدان بجانب فأل الخير الجيلي عبدالخير لتبقي المنافسة محصورة بين الحاج زيدان والجيلي عبدالخير في هذا المنصب

{ ردود افعال واسعة وعريضة لعمومية المريخ والتي سيطرت علي الاحداث وتجد متابعة كبيرة من كل انصار الشفق الاحمر بكل مكان والتي اصبحت علي كل لسان.

{ بالامس شددنا الرحال بعون الله الي الكويت وكم كان الامر صعبا ومؤلما خصوصا في هذه المرة وسعدنا جدا بالوداع الذي وجدناه من الجميع بمطار الخرطوم علي راسهم الحبيب ابن الحبيب ابن محمد ابن فضيلة الدكتور الشيخ الطيب ابن سيدي الفاتح قريب الله والاخ في الطريقة الطيب حسب النبي والجار والصديق العزيز جعفر عبدالجبار والحبيب خالد حسن واسعد حسن والقنصل محمد الطيب والفاضلابي وابراهومة والتناري وغيرهم من لم تسع المساحة لذكرهم جميعا وانا في طريقي الي الطائرة تذكرت حديث ومقولة سيدنا علي ابن ابي طالب كرم الله وجهه

اري علل الدنيا علي كثيرة وصاحبها حتي الممات عليل

لكل اجتماع بين خليل فرقة وكل الذي من الفراق قليل

فوالله ان افتقادي فاطمة بعد احمد دليل علي انه لايدوم خليل

اسال الله لنا ولكم المؤاخاة في الدنيا والآخرة ونسال الله لنا ولكم العفو والعافية.

 ٭ شعاع اخير

أل الله لكم العفو والعافية ونسأل الله ان يولي من يصلح.



 

*

----------


## حسن زيادة

* 
 الوالي والفريق وشرف الدين ويوسف يفوزون بالتزكية

صراع ساخن بين الحاج والمعتصم علي
الامانة العامة وسباق شرس علي العضوية


وسط حالة من الترقب وقلق الجميع تجري يوم السبت المقبل انتخابات نادي المريخ والتي يتنافس فيها 21 مرشحا منهم مرشحان لمنصب الامين العام وخمسة لمقعد قدامي اللاعبين والباقي علي مقاعد عضوية المجلس وهي سبع مقاعد فقط  طبقا لنظام اللائحةوالذي ينص علي انتخاب سبعة فقط لتكملة مجلس الادارة الذي يتكوم من ستة عشر عضوا بما فيهم الضباط الاربعة وثلاثة اعضاء معينون من قبل الجهة الادارية.

*

----------


## حسن زيادة

* 
في سباق مقعد اللاعبين:

 اما السباق علي مقعد قدامي اللاعبين فيتنافس فيه خمسة من قدامي اللاعبين وهم الحاج عبد الرحمن زيدان وعادل ابو جريشة والجيلي عبد الخير وفيصل الحنان وحاتم محمد احمد وتبدو حظوظ الرجل الوقور والصامت والمهذب وصاحب اكبر انجاز افريقي حققه المريخ للسودان بحصوله علي كاس مانديلا الا وهو عبد الرحمن زيدان انجح مدير كرة في تاريخ النادي الاحمر.

 

*

----------


## حسن زيادة

* 
18 في سباق العضوية:

 اما السباق علي سبعة مقاعد للاعضاء في ملجس الادارة القادم فيتنافس عليها كثيرون ولكنهم ليسو جميعا داخل دائرة الضوء ووهاج المنافسة حيث وصل عددهم الي 18 مرشحا وهم الباشمهندس عبد القادر همت وحمال احمد عمر الكيماوي ومتوكل احمد علي ومولانا ازهري وداعة الله ودكتور اسامة الشاذلي ومدينة بشير حسن قنجاري وعمر حجوج ومهدي عشم الله وخالد تاج السر ومحمد الريح علي الخضر ومولانا عبد المجيد علي ودكتور سامرين محمد الحسن وطارق تفاحة واحمد يوسف وعمر علي محمود الجندي ودكتور محمد بشارة والمستشار عبد المجيد محمد علي وهاشم الزبير.



*

----------


## حسن زيادة

* مصير المريخ بيد اعضائه:

 المتابع لما يدور في الكواليس لا سيما بين اعضاء المريخ يدرك مدي الرغبة التي يحملها اعضاء الجمعية العمومية خاصة شباب من اجل المريخ من اجل تصحيح الاوضاع في مجلس الادارة لاختيار مجلس قوي يشرف المريخ ويكون معنيا لرئيسه وداعمه الاول الدكتور جمال الوالي لذا فان البطل الحقيقي في هذه المعركة الانتخابية سيكون هو عضو النادي الذي اذا لم يحسن الاختيار ستكون العواقب وخيمة.
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

* همد والكيماوي ومتوكل في المقدمة:

 يبقي الصراع علي مقاعد مجلس الادارة السبعة مختلفا الي حد بعيد نظرا لوجود مرشحون كثر لحجز امكنة لهم ضمن اعضاء المجلس الجديد والغريب ان الاعضاء الذين استطلع ارائهم كاتب هذه السطور يرفضون القوائم ويصرون علي اختيار مجس ائتلافي يمثل كافة الاطياف الانتخابية وهو ما يعني ان هذه الانتخابات لن تخلو من المفاجات خاصة في صراع العضوية ورغم ذلك فهناك من الاسماء اجمع عليها اعضاء المريخ للفوز في صراع العضوية وياتي في مقدمتها الباشمهندس عبد القادر همت وجمال احمد عمر ومتوكل احمد علي ودكتور اسامة حافظ الشاذلي ومحمد الريح حاج الخضر ومدينة قنجاري وعمر حجوج وازهري وداعة الله.
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

* فتح باب الطعون:

 	يفتتح اليوم باب الطعون في المرشحين لعضوية مجلس المريخ وسيستمر ليوم غد.
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*الوالي كاد ان ينسحب من الانتخابات وتراجع في اخر لحظة


 رئيس نادي المريخ الدكتور جمال الوالي كاد ان ينسحب امس من انتخابات نادي المريخ بعد ان تردد بقوة امس الاول بان عضوا لجمعية المريخ ينوي ترشيح نفسه لمواجهة الوالي في رئاسة النادي رغم ان اللوائح لا تمنعه من الترشيح لاي منصب الا ان المذكور ليست لديه فرصة الفوز بالرئاسة ولم تعرف الدوافع والاسباب التي اقتضته بالترشيح وجدواه سوي المشاكسة وهو يعلم مقدما انه لن يفوز والمهم ان الوالي تراجع عن قراره في اخر لحظة بعد ان تاكد من عدم ترشح اي شخص في مواجهته وكلف عضو المجلس محمد الجاك ضقل بتقديم توكيل رسمي لترشيحه للعضوية.



  

*

----------


## حسن زيادة

* 
 مدينة قنجاري تقترب بقوة

 السيدة الفاضلة والمريخية الاصيلة وصاحبة الشخصية القوية مدينة بشير حسن قنجاري والتي اقتحمت انتخابات نادي المريخ واقتربت كثيرا من الفوز بعضوية مجلس المريخ.

*

----------


## حسن زيادة

* 
قريش يساند عصام الحاج

 اعلن الاستاذ محمد جعفر قريش الامين العام لنادي المريخ ان رفضه لعدم الترشيح لدورة قادمة لمجلس المريخ عبر جمعيته العمومية المرتقبة يجيء لاتاحة الفرصة للاستاذ عصام الحاج عثمان باعتبار انه رجل المرحلة القادمة ومن الصعب جدا منافسته.

 

*

----------


## حسن زيادة

* 
المريخ يسجل الحارس زغبير بالدوحة بديلا لمحمد كمال والغموض يكتنف مصير اكرم الهادي 








 وضع المريخ اللمسات النهائية لاتمام تسجيل الحارس ايهاب زغبير بكشوفاته امس بالدوحة تحت اشراف مندوب الاتحاد العام عمار زكي وسيحل حارس المريخ الجديد مكان زميله المشطوب محمد كمال.الدولي يدعم تسجيل النيجيري بـ 10 الف دولار في خطوة وجدت الاشادة من الاهلة قدم القطب الهلالي نور الدين الدولي دعما ماليا بلغ عشرة الف دولار لتسجيل المدافع النيجيري فالنتين.المريخ يشطب الزومة ويفاضل بين سفاري وراجي

 وتفيد المتابعات بان المريخ سيقوم بشطب مدافعه موسي الزومة ليحل محله الحارس اكرم الهادي سليم وسيفاضل بين ساري وراجي للاعارة ليحل محل المعار نجم وسط الموردة رمضان.

 

*

----------


## حسن زيادة

* 
 خالد شرف الدين : المريخ امانة كبيرة ونسال الله التوفيق في هذا المنصب













 ادلي الاستاذ خالد شرف الدين امين خزينة نادي المريخ الجديد والذي حاز علي الفوز بالتزكية امس في تصريحات خص بها قوون بعد فوزه بالتزكية من قبل المفوضية معلنا عن سعادته الحارة بهذا الفوز الذي جاء بالتزكية مؤكدا ان هذا الامر سيلقي علي كاهله الكثير.واكد شرف الدين بان العمل في المريخ مسئولية كبيرة وامانة عظيمة نسال الله التوفيق وان يعيننا علي هذه المهمة الشاقة والصعبة وان نسير علي نهج من سبقونا ونواصل في الضريبة التي اداها من قبل.
 	معاهدا جماهير المريخ والجمعية العمومية امام الله وامام المريخ بان يقدم كل ما عنده من اجل الارتقاء بهذه المسئولية.
 

*

----------


## حسن زيادة

* 
 معتصم جعفر رئيس الإتحاد العام : ترتيبات المعسكر الإعدادي لصقور الجديان للنهائيات الإفريقية تمضي بشكل جيد 






 أكد الدكتور معتصم جعفر سر الختم رئيس الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم أن ترتيبات معسكر المنتخب الوطنى الأول لكرة القدم لنهائيات بطولة الأمم الإفريقية بغينيا الإستوائية والجابون وفق المبادرة القطرية يمضي بصورة جيدة بالتعاون والتنسيق مع الإتحاد القطري لكرة القدم وتم الإتفاق علي كافة التفاصيل المتعلقة بالمعسكر وسيتم تحديد موعده النهائي في الأيام القليلة. وأوضح رئيس الإتحاد السودانى أن المباريات الإعدادية التي سيؤديها المنتخب ستكون أمام منتخبات لها وزنها حتي يحقق المنتخب الفوائد الفنية المنتظرة قبيل مشاركته في المونديال الإفريقي وأشار إلي أن إتصالاتهم بهذه المنتخبات قطعت شوطاً كبيراًَ وتبقي فقط حسم التفاصيل وقال بأن إتحاده حريص علي توفير مباريات جيدة للمنتخب مع منتخبات إفريقية كبيرة ولذلك لن يتسرعوا في حسم هذا الملف وسيدرسون كافة العروض المقدمة لهم بصورة جيدة خاصة وأن هنالك المزيد من الوقت 

*

----------


## حسن زيادة

* 
لجنة المنتخبات الوطنية تجتمع عصر اليوم لمناقشة المعسكر الإعدادي للمنتخب الأول لغينيا الإستوائية والجابون



 تعقد لجنة المنتخبات الوطنية في الرابعة والنصف من عصر اليوم إجتماعاً مهماً برئاسة الأستاذ أحمد الطريفي الصديق نائب رئيس الإتحاد رئيس اللجنة وبمشاركة المشرفين العاميين والمدراء الفنيين للمنتخبات الوطنية المختلفة ويناقش الإجتماع الترتيب والتحضير للمعسكر الإعدادي للمنتخب الوطني الأول لكرة القدم لنهائيات بطولة الأمم الإفريقية بغينيا الإستوائية والجابون وقال رئيس اللجنة أن الإجتماع سيحدد بشكل نهائي موعد ومكان المعسكر وتاريخ السفر.
 علي صعيد متصل أشاد الأستاذ أحمد الطريفي الصديق بالفوز الغالي والمستحق الذي حققه المنتخب السوداني غلي نظيره الليبي بهدف في إستهلالية مشواره في بطولة الألعاب العربية بالدوحة وقال بأن المنتخب قدم مباراة كبيرة وإستحق الفوز وأدي لاعبوه المباراة بروح عالية وعزيمة كبيرة وكانو علي قدر المسئولية علي الرغم من الإعداد لم يكن كافياً ولا مثالياً متمنياً أن يواصل المنتخب بنفس هذه الروح حتي يبلغ المراحل النهائية للبطولة.

 

*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*
معتصم جعفر يهنئ الحاج عطا المنان بنجاح 
السودان في استضافة عمومية الاتحاد
الافريقي للطائرة 



 يتقدم الدكتور معتصم جعفر سر الختم رئيس الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم وأعضاء الإتحاد بالتهنئة الحارة للمهندس الحاج عطا المنان إدريس رئيس الإتحاد السوداني للكرة الطائرة بمناسبة النجاح الكبير والغير مسبوق للجمعية العمومية للإتحاد الافريقي للطائرة التي إنعقدت بالخرطوم الإسبوع الماضي وقال جعفر أن إتحاد الطائرة رفع إسم السودان من خلال تنظيمه الجيد والمميز لفعاليات الجمعية.




*

----------


## حسن زيادة

* 
الاتحاد يرحب بوزير الرياضة الجديد ويشكر الوزير السابق



 رحب الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم بالأستاذ الفاتح تاج السر مصطفي الذي نال ثقة السيد رئيس الجمهورية بتعيينه وتكليفه وزيراً للشباب والرياضة وأكد الإتحاد وقفته اللا محدودة مع الوزير من أجل إنفاذ خطته والعمل يداً واحدة لرفعة الكرة السودانية مؤكدين أن الوزير الجديد قادر على تحقيق الإنجازات في هذا المجال من خلال خبرته السابقة .وجدد رئيس الإتحاد الدكتور معتصم جعفر التهنئة للوزير معرباً عن سعادته بثقة السيد الرئيس في الوزير الفاتح نيابة عن أسرة كرة القدم السودانية ومشيداً في ذات الوقت بالوزير السابق الأستاذ حاج ماجد سوار الذي قام بعمل كبير إبان توليه للوزارة .



*

----------


## حسن زيادة

* 
اعد جماهير المريخ بنقلة استثمارية تجعل رئاسة النادي جاذبة لاي مريخي ولدي القدرة على العمل مع اي شخص تفرضه الجمعية العمومية امينا عاما !!!
في اول ظهور اعلامي له بعد اعادة انتخابه رئيسا لمجلس ادارة المريخ بالتزكية ... جمال الوالي في تصريحات خاصة 

في اول تصريح له بعد فوزه بثقة الجمعية العمومية لنادي المريخ رئيسا لمدة ثلاث سنوات جديدة وبالتزكية اكد الدكتور جمال الدين محمد عبدالله الوالي رئيس مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ انه سيعمل خلال الفترة المقبلة على جعل رئاسة نادي المريخ جاذبة لاي شخص مريخي ، واكد الوالي الذي كان يتحدث انه سيبذل قصارى جهده خلال الفترة المقبلة لعمل نقلة استثمارية في النادي تجعله يعتمد بالدرجة الاولى على موارده ، وقدم الوالي شكره لكافة جماهير المريخ وخاصة اعضاء الجمعية العمومية الذي جددوا ثقتهم فيه كرئيس للنادي بالتزكية .
وفيما يتعلق بمنصب الامين العام لمجلس ادارة النادي والذي انحصر التنافس عليه بين طارق المعتصم وعصام الحاج اكد الوالي انه قادر على العمل مع اي شخص استحق ثقة الجمعية العمومية نافيا ما يردده البعض حول انه يميل مع كفة احد المرشحين ، وفي سؤال لـ "كفر و وتر" حول الكيفية التي سيدير بها الوالي النادي خلال السنوات المقبلة اذا ما قدر الفوز لعصام الحاج بمنصب الامانة خاصة وان البعض يردد عن عدم تجانس بين الاثنين ويخشى اعادة تجربة الخلاف الشهير بين الوالي وحسن عبدالسلام اكد الوالي انه يمتلك القدرة التي تمكنه من التعامل مع اي شخص وبالطريقة التي تحقق مصلحة المريخ لكن هناك من يصعب عليه التعامل مع طريقة ادارة الوالي للمريخ وهذه مشكلة لا تخص الوالي بأي حال " على حد تعبيره " .


  

*

----------


## كدكول

*مشكور ياحبيب +مفاضله شنو بين سفاري وراجي سفاري يتوكل طوالي مافي مقارنه
*

----------


## almusafir205

*مشكووووور
                        	*

----------


## شرقاوي

*مششششششكوررررررر  وبعدين  قصة سفار دي ما انتهت 
نسع ما تخارج زي ما اتخارجو اعضاء المجلس السابق
نعم لشطب سفاري لا لشطب راجي الراجل  
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم لينا الحبيب الرائع دوما طارق حامد على الروائع

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*ظهرالخير حبيبنا طارق والجميع
                        	*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*ناوين صحيفة السوبر 

 فلنتاين يحرج الهلال في مكاتب الاتحاد ويجبره علي سحب شكوي ضفر

 الوالي.. الفريق وشرف بلا منافسين لدخول المجلس الجديد والمريخ ينسحب من صفقة العجب والازرق يدخل علي الخط
... 
 التجمع المريخي يعلن دعمه لرئاسة الوالي وللفريق عبدالله وعصام الحاج وخالد شرف

 لانقاذ صفقة فلنتاين
 الهلال يسحب شكواه ضد النيل وضفر

 فلنتاين يرفض التسجيل بالاقساط المريحة ووكيله يتشدد مع الهلال

 بسبب ازمة الشطب 
 المريخ ينسحب من صفقة العجب والهلال يدخل علي الخط

 عصام الحاج: لم اكن راغبا في العمل الاداري بدليل انني لم اجدد عضويتي الا في اللحظات الاخيرة

 ايهاب زغبير يوقع للمريخ بالدوحة اليوم بعد ان اكمل المجلس اجراءات تعاقده

 بعد مجهود مقدر لرئيس النادي البروف تميم
 الموردة تدشن تسجيلاتها بمدافع ابو روف المميز محمد عيسي

 الدكتورة سامرين: عملت في عدد من اللجان في المريخ وقدمت نفسي من اجل وجود فاعل للمراءة المريخية

 قبل باب الترشيح بخمس دقائق
 جمال الوالي يقدم نفسه لرئاسة المريخ بلا منافس والفريق لمنصب نائب الرئيس وخالد شرف لامانة المال

 مهند الطاهر يرفض اعادة تجديد تعاقده مع الهلال

*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*نقطة ضوء / خالد حرية  (( تـمخـض الجـبــل فــلم يـلـــد بــعــد... ))
من المريخ السوداني في 13 ديسمبر، 2011‏ في 11:09 صباحاً‏‏

تـمخـض الجـبــل فــلم يـلـــد بــعــد...

فوز التزكية مصيبة وحلت علي المريخ,,,


لم يمتلك احد الجرأة لمنافسة الوالي،وتتعدد الاسباب واولها سلطة المال التي يتمتع بها الوالي,فهي سبب كافي لأن يحجم الجميع عن الدخول في منافسة مع الرجل الذي رفع سقف الصرف الي السماء دون فائدة تذكر!

 مشكلة الوالي في إنفراده بالقرار الاداري وتغيبه لدينماكية العمل الجماعي،وهذا ما اوقع المريخ في غياهب المجهول وزج به الي قاع الفرق مقارنة بحجم الصرف الكبير الذي يصرف عليه! 

 لم تكن مشكلة المريخ يوما في لاعبيه ولا في جهازه الفني ولافي اعلامه ولافي جمهوره بل هي في الاصل مشكلة ادارية مستوطنة أتي بها مال الوالي! 

 علي جمال الوالي ان يسعي الي التغيير فقد توفرت له كل الفرص لتطوير المريخ والعمل علي رفعته،ولكنه لم يستقلها،نال اجماعا لم يسبقه علي اي رئيس تولي منصبا رئاسيا في تاريخ السودان،ومع ذلك لم يتطور المريخ! 

 هل العيب في المريخ؟بكل تأكيد لا لأن العقلية هي التي تدير المريخ،أذ لايعقل ان يكون كل هذا الصرف والنتيجة معلومة للجميع،،، 

 أذن مكامن العيب والخلل واضحه فقط تحتاج لوقفة قوية وشجاعة بين الوالي ونفسه فقط،عليه أن يعيد ترتيب حساباته وطريقة ادارته للمريخ خلال فترته السابقة،وأن يعمل علي تلافي الاخفاقات قدر الامكان وان لايعيد انتاج نفس الاخطاء مرة اخري! 

 علي الوالي أن يرجع الي صوت العقل والمنطق ويعلم ان المجلس يجب ان يتخذ قراراته بالاجماع وليس منفردا بها شخص دون الاخرين كما عليه ان يضع مصلحة المريخ نصب اعينه وان يكون حاسما وقويا مع كل من تسول له نفسه التكسب من ظهر المريخ،اذا اراد ان يجعل ماله مطية فله كل الحق ولكن بعيدا عن المريخ!لن يقف احدا في طريقه اذا ما ساعد ودفع لمن يريد ولكن نقف في طريقه اذا ما سرق ماله عبر بوابة المريخ وبأسم المريخ فيطمع من يطمع... 

 الان وقد حصحص الحق نقولها بفم مليان,,,سير يا والي ونحن معك نشد من ازرك ونقف معك في الشينة قبل السمحه فقط راعي الله في المريخ ولاتجعل يدك مطلوقة وانت تسعي لخدمة المريخ وغيرك يسعي للاعاشة علي جسد المريخ,,, 

 الان نقولها أننا ندعمك ونهتف بأسمك فقد قالت صناديق الاقتراع كلمتها ولم نري لك منافسا او هكذا شائ القدار,في زمنا صعب والاصعب منه ادخال اليد في الجيب لعمل شئ عام... 

 الان نقولها أننا ندعم وجودك فقط لأنك فزت بالتزكية وندعم كل من فاز الي اليوم ولكننا نريد أن نري خطط تنفذ وبرامج تطرح وملفات تفتح وقضايا عفي عليها الدهر تناقش وتطرح...فالديمقراطية خيارنا ونحترم نتائجها ونحتفظ بمواقفنا والتي بكل تأكيد لن تمنعنا من دعمكم ومساندتكم... 

 حمل كل صاحب تكليف مسئولياته واول المسئوليات ان تطالبه بخطة مرحلية وخطة طويلة الاجل كل في قطاعه وكل حسب مسئولياته،لاتكرر اخطاء الماضي فالعاقل من تعلم من تجاربه وتحاشي سلبياته وعمل علي تطوير ايجابياته،ودعمها بمزيدا من الاجادة والتفرد... 

 الان ياوالي نقول لك طالب كل من اختار خدمة المريخ من خلال مجلس تتولي رئاسته ان يقدم كتابه كل حسب قطاعه،ماهي رؤيته وماذا يرد ان يفعل ويطور من اداء القطاع الذي ترشح له وتولي مسئولياته؟ حاسبهم شهريا وحسابهم فصليا وحاسبهم سنويا وسنحاسبكم جميعا عند انتهاء دورة مجلسكم... 

 الان ياوالي نطالبك بالتوقف في اعلي قمة في الاستاد والنظر داخل الملعب شاملا كل الجوانب ولتمعن النظر وتدققه عميقا وتري إين انت وماذا تريد وكيف تصل لماتريد وماهي الاليات ومن هم الذين يجب ان تعتمد عليه؟فلا نستعجل البطولات لعلمنا ان هنالك خطة ومراحل يجب المرور بها...هذا اذا توفرت بكل تأكيد وسنهتف لكم وأن خسرتم طالما هي مراحل خطة... 

 الان ياوالي ارسي ثقافة العمل من خارج المجلس وفعل لجان مساعدة تخدم المريخ وليس بالضرورة ان ترتبط بمنصب اداري وزع عليهم المهام والتكاليف والواجبات،لن يخذلوك وستجدهم عونا لك لاخصما عليك.واجبات محددة وواضحة ودقيقة في وقت معلوم... 

 الان ياوالي شاء من شاء ورفض من رفض انت الرئيس الشرعي للمريخ فكن رئيسا بحق وحقيقة يخلد اسمك في تاريخ العظماء... 

 تحملت مافيه الكفاية ونلت نصيب الاسد من تحمل الاخفاق ولكنك في الحقيقة لأنك لم تحمل غيرك مسئولياته نلت مانلت وستنال اذا لم تغير نهجك..فرصة وجات لحدي عندك فأحسن استغلالها ياوالي... 

 ياوالي لا للتغيب  

 ياوالي لا للانفراد بالقرارات المصيرية الكبيرة 

 ياوالي لا للنظر للمريخ بعين المشجع او الصحفي 

 ياوالي لا للعمل الغير مؤسس ومدورس وقرارات علوق الشدة وقدر ظروفك 

ياوالي لا لتقزيم الكبار ولا لتكبير الاقزام فأنت لاتحتاج الا لمن يناصحك ويقدم لك المشورة والرأي السديد
 ياوالي قف كل فترة وانظر حولك بعين بصيرة وأعمل مشرطك عميقا لتخرج القيح والصديد من الجسد الطاهر  

 ياوالي استعين بالمؤهلين والاقوياء الذين لامصالح لهم ولارغبات شخصية غير خدمة المريخ فهم كثر يفخرون بالعمل معك... 

 ياوالي اسأل نفسك هل يستحق الامر العناء ام انه معبر مطية يسترزق منها فلان وعلان؟وحينها لن يضر المريخ شئ..وقدم مصلحة المريخ قبل اي مصلحة اخري... 

 ياوالي حاسبهم قبل ان نحاسبك بادر أنت بالحساب لتخلد مع العظماء ويكتب اسمك كعلامة فارقة في تاريخ السودان الحديث.. 

 الاعمال الكبيرة تفسدها التفاصيل الصغيرة والشيطان يكمن في التفاصيل فلا تغفل الصغيرة وتهتم بالكبيرة فالعمل واحد ولايتجزأ... 

 ياوالي قف في اول اجتماع واسأل كل عضو ماهي خطتك ؟؟؟بالله لو سمحت الاجتماع القادم بعد اسبوع خطتك سلمها المكتب التنفيذي مكتوبة... 

 ياوالي هاتف المدرب واسأله رأيه في مكان المعسكر فالمريخ لن يقابل الوحدة والجزيرة والوصل في بطولات الكاف؟؟؟ 

 ياوالي أحسم فوضي البعثات واماكن المعسكرات فرزنامة بطولات الكاف واضحة وكذلك الدوري السوداني الممتاز ولا لقرارات البصيرة ام حمد... 

 ياوالي لن تدوم الي الابد للمريخ فأن كنت انتهيت من الصعب فامامك ملفات الاستثمار يجب ان تنال نصيبها في هذه الدورة .ملف مستشفي المريخ وملف فندق النجوم وملف قناة النجوم المحتكرة لمباريات استاد المريخ والراعية لملف تطوير الخدمات بالاستاد(مصليات+حمامات+كافتيريات) وملف الدعاية واعلان في زي الفريق والاستاد...ملفات يجب ان تنال حظها في هذه الدورة فانت راحل لامحال ويبقي المريخ فاعمل ما يفيد المريخ بعد رحيلك وليس صفقات الشو وكأن المريخ صندوق معاشات عواجيز الدوريات العربية... 

 وفقك الله ومن معك وبنية صادقة وقلب نقي نقول لك سير ونحن معك...في أنتظار ماستسفر عنه صناديق الاقتراع لباقي المسئوليات,,, 
تحياتي
 حرية 

*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*عناوين واخبار صحفة الزعيم
من المريخ السوداني في 13 ديسمبر، 2011‏ في 10:16 صباحاً‏‏


الوالي رئيس طوالي ويؤكد بقاء سعيد بالقائمة وايهاب زغبير يوقع بالدوحه .. غموض في صفقة بقاء رمضان عجب بالمريخ

رقم قياسي لمرشحي عضوية الاداره  الحمراء 





.. البرير يطالب الجماهير باعادة قيد مهند وسادومبا





لقاء بين الوالي وتميم اليوم يحدد مسار صفقة رمضان عجب



فوز الوالي ونائبه وامين المال بالتزكيهالوالي : سأعمل لجعل رئاسة النادي جاذبه عبر نقله استثماريه





المورده ينجح في كسب نجم ابوروفمحسن سيد : تغيير كبير سيتم في تشكيلة مباراة الاردن





لجنة المنتخبات الوطنيه تجتمع اليوم





محسن سيد : سافرنا للدوحه بفريق طوارئاللاعبون قدروا المسئوليه ولعبو بحماس امام ليبيا .. وهدف عنكبه جاء في الوقت المناسب .. فريد نجح في الخانه الجديده بامتياز .. ومباراة الاردن ستشهد تغييرا في التشكيله





الفريق الجزار : الوالي رجل المرحله ونتوقع منه المزيد من العطاءجعفر حسين : لا خيار غيره .. سعادة القنصل : الاجماع اقل ما يقدم له








من لقاء ريكاردو بصحيفة الزعيم  
سعادتي لاتوصف باعفائنا من الدور التمهيدي لدوري ابطال افريقيا



سيكون لدينا الوقت الكافي لتنفيذ برنامج اعدادي مريح لترتيب الاوراق الفنيهاتابع لاعبين برازيليين لضمهما الى
الفريق و انتظر قرار مجلس الادارة 


لا اخشى المواجهات القادمه
الزعيم ترسم خارطة الطريق الحمراء نحو البطولات


التعامل بواقعيه ..التقييم العقلاني . التدرج في الطموحات 

..سنقطع المشوار خطوه بخطوه وعدم القفز فوق السلالم  





... ابرز احتياجات المريخ للمضي في الطريق الصحيح 





.. الحديث عن مواجة مازيمبي سابق لاوانه بكثير 



.. وعدم الاستفاده من درس الانغولي سيعيد انتاج الواقع المريرنتائج الاحمر الافريقيه في اخر ثلاثه سنوات تؤكد






حاجة مختلف القطاعات لمراجعة الكثير من السلبيات


متابعات الزعيم

الوالي يفوز برئاسة النادي بالتذكيه .. والفريق عبدالله نائبا للرئيس وخالد شرف امينا للمال








خمسه من المجلس السابق يترشحون كأعضاء .. وظاهره جديده في الترشيحات بدخول العنصر النثائي 


عصام الحاج : لست مصادما .. احب قول الحق فقط وابتعادي عن العمل الاداري لعشر سنوات لن يؤثر


خالد شرف : جئت الى المريخ ليس لانزع منه بل لاعطيه .. والعمل في اندية القمه ليس سهلا


ضقل : هذا اليوم يوم عيد للمريخ


دكتور اسامه الحافظ : ترشحت كعضو مستقل ولا اتبع لأي كيان سوى الكيان


الاحمرحجوج : قصدت بترشحي خدمة النادي الذي اعشق

الزعيم تواصل جرد الحساب


فيما شمل بعضهم مقولة :( زمانم فات وغنايم مات)نجوم مخضرمه لم تضئ سماء الممتاز بسبب ثورة الشبابالعجب وهيثم ابرز المتراجعين


الامير يسقط في القلعه وطمل قد يخلع حذائه


الزعيم العالمية 


ريال مدريد يبحث عن طبيب نفسي لعلاج عقدة البرسا


شنغهاي يتحرك نحو دروغبا بعد الحصول على انيلكا


لاعب استرالي يطلب من ناديه تغريمه بعد ان تحايل للحصول على ضربة جزاء


المايسترو تشافي يقود اوركسترا فريق الاسبوع الاوروبي


سيدوف : نحن نحتاج تيفيز وهو يحتاجنا


ايتو يتبرع من اجل انشاء مستشفى في الكاميرون
 

*

----------


## طارق حامد

*عمل مميز الحبيب حسن زيادة 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*

زووم
ابوعاقلة اماسا 

هواة الصيد في المياه العكرة..!

كل ما نرجوه أن تخرج الجمعية العمومية لنادي المريخ في ثوب قشيب يليق بسمعة المريخ ومكانته وريادته على المستويين المحلي والإقليمي، فتقديم (28) إسماً للتنافس على عضوية مجلس الإدارة ظاهرة صحية تؤكد عدم صحة ما ذهب إليه البعض من قبل بأن المريخ يعاني من أزمة كوادر، وكذلك هو تأكيد على أنه لم تكن هنالك أزمة كوادر بقدر ما هي تشخيص لحالة متأخرة خلفتها الأزمات الإدارية المتلاحقة وغياب المنهجية والمؤسسية لعدد من السنوات عكرت الاجواء ودفعت بعض الوجوه المعروفة بالكفاءة للهروب والإختفاء، وهو ما يعني أنه متى استقرت الأمور وسارت في الإتجاه الصحيح سيظهر المجتمع المريخي على وجهه الأنضر والأكمل والأجمل، ولكننا نخاف أن يسهم التنافس في الجوانب السالبة من الصراع، فنحن ما زلنا قليلي الثقافة في الممارسة الديمقراطية شأننا في ذلك شأن بقية دول العالم الثالث، لذلك يكون الخاسر دائماً أو المعارضين وأعنفهم في توجيه الإتهامات بالفساد والتزوير وغيرها من الأشياء التي تفسد للود قضية، ولابد لنا هنا من التنبيه والمناشدة بأن يعمل الجميع من أجل تقديم نموذج طيب وجديد للممارسة الديمقراطية، وأن يتقبل الجميع نتيجة ما يجري من تنافس لينخرطوا معاً في العمل من أجل ناديهم بعيداً عن المغالاة والتطرف في الرأي لأن المريخ يهم الجميع وإلا لما تقدم كل هذا العدد طمعاً في خدمته.
فاز الأخ جمال الوالي برئاسة النادي وهذه ليست مفاجأة وإنما هي رغبة كل الشعب المريخي الذي يتطلع لمزيد من الإستقرار الإداري في السنوات القادمة وتحقيق ما استعصى من تطلعات في السنوات الماضية، ولكن التنافس في بعض المقاعد سار في إتجاه غير مرغوب فيه، وبعضهم عمل على تعكير المياه النقية والشفافة الجارية في الحقول المريخية الآن حتى يحلو لهم الصيد، إما بتأجيج الصراعات القديمة، أو خلق منافذ تسرب خلافات جديدة تحول الناس عن الموضوع الأساسي الذي كان الملتقى المثالي لهم، مثل الصراع الذي يلمح له بين الأخوين طارق سيد المعتصم ومحمد جعفر قريش، فهو في الأصل لم يكن خلافاً، كما أنه لم ينشأ في هذه الأيام، بل كان سوء فهم بسيط كان يمكن إحتواءه بكل سهولة لو وجد سعاة الخير، ولكننا اعتدنا على تواجد نقيضهم ممن يسعى لإشعال الفتن في الوسط الرياضي أكثر من سعاة الخير، لذلك تجمدت المواجهة بين الطرفين لتشتعل الآن في هذا التوقيت الحساس من عمر المريخ، ونخشى أن يمتد هذا الإختلاف في رأي معين إلى أن يكون خلافاً أزلياً يشق الشعب المريخي في حقبة نتمنى فيها تناسي الخلافات والتركيز على البناء والتأسيس لنظام إداري يزيل كل المغالطات التي تشوش على الوضع الإداري الراهن، نريدهما ان يخوضا تنافساً شريفاً مع الثقة في قدرات أي منهما في خدمة المريخ وتوطيد دعائم العمل المؤسسي، كما أننا نثق في (أصل وأخلاق) كل منهما وليس من بينهما من يبرر الوسيلة في سبيل الوصول إلى غاياته الخاصة، محمد جعفر رجل مثقف وواعي ولم نر عليه جنوحاً للخلافات والصدامات الفارغة في كل الفترة التي قضاها عضواً فاعلاً في منظومة العمل الإداري بالمريخ، وإن كانت الظروف الخاصة والأسرية التي مر بها في هذه الفترة قد قلصت من جهده وعطاءه فذلك لا يعني بتاتاً أنه ليس من الكفاءات، أما الأخ طارق فهو الآخر من الكفاءات التي بنيت على أساس من المباديء، لا يحب الخلافات والصدامات الفارغة في العمل الرياضي أو غيره، يدير شؤونه وعلاقاته بحنكة جيدة ومطلوبة في المريخ، وأكتب هذه العبارات في حقه على الأٌقل لأنني أعرفه أكثر من كثيرين من خلال علاقة امتدت معه من العام 1994 وهو ما يفرض علينا مسؤولية عكس الحقيقة حول شخصيته غير الميالة للمهاترات.. والاهم من هذا وذاك أنه ليس هنالك ما يدفعهما للحساسيات والخلافات وكلاهما يعمل في الحقل المريخي ومن شأنه أن يفيد المريخ من أي موقع طالما أنهما قد التقيا في حضرته وفي محراب حبه وكل ما نتمناه أن يخذلا سعاة الصيد في المياه العكرة من أجل المريخ فهما الىن قياديان ويجب عليهما التعامل على هذا الأساس.
حواشي
•    بعضهم يقول أن ترشيح جمال الوالي ومروره بالتزكية أغرى الكثيرين أو غالبية الثمانية والعشرين على التقدم بترشيحهم تطلعاً للعمل مع الرجل في مجلس إدارة المريخ، وهذا ليس عيباً، إنما العيب في أن يتقدم الرجل بإسمه في محفل مثل هذا بدون برنامج عمل أو حتى تصور عادي من اجل الإسهام في تغيير شكل العمل التنفيذي في نادٍ كبير مثل المريخ.
•    القدرة على العطاء هي الفيصل في مثل هذه القضايا.
•    نتائج بعثة السودان المشاركة في دورة الألعاب العربية تكشف بالضبط حجمنا الرياضي الذي بات يتناسب مع ما يجري هنا داخلياً على مستوى الوزارات.
•    شاركنا ببعثة كبيرة قوامها عدد من لاعبي المناشط التي لا تملك حتى الملاعب الكافية للتدرب عليها، بعضها مايزال يلعب على ملاعب ترابية وأخرى ليست لديها دوريات منظمة مثل السلة والطائرة فكيف تحقق نتائج وميداليات على حساب دول تشيد صالة ألعاب رياضية في كل محافظة أو منطقة لا تتجاوز في عدد سكانها مناطق صغيرة مثل الصحافات أو الدروشاب عندنا..؟
•    ما حدث بشأن بعثة السودان المتواجدة حالياً بالدوحة أثبت بالقطع أن الدولة تعتقد أن الرياضة (حفل) كبير يستعرض فيه الناس أزيائهم وأناقتهم فقط.
•    تماماً مثل الطالب الذي لم يستذكر دروسه جيداً ولم يهتم بكونه طالب علم في يوم من الأيام وعندما حان وقت الحصاد ومعرفة نتائج الإمتحان طمع في أرفع الدرجات العلمية.. عجبي..!
•    حتى منتخب كرة القدم كان هزيلاً ومثيراً للشفقة أمام ليبيا.. كتب الله لنا فوزاً وثلاث نقاط ولم يكتبه لليبيين الذين كان مظهرهم أفضل منا بكثير..!
•    منذ البطولة العربية لكرة اليد لم نر المنتخب السوداني يشارك في المنافسات الخارجية، وتكاد اللعبة نفسها تندثر بسبب ضعف القدرات والإمكانيات، ولولا جهود أفراد مثل الأستاذ الطيب العباسي وقلة تعاونه في هذا المجال لانتهت اللعبة واختفت نهائياً من قائمة المناشط التي تمارس في السودان.
•    التشكيل الوزاري لن ياتي بجديد على الرياضة السودانية.. وزير يتولى الصراعات مع الإتحادات ويصدر القرارات ويدعم من يشاء من الرياضيين ويمنع من يشاء وفي نهاية المطاف يذهب ليأتي غيره بدون جديد في البني التحتية وقضايا القوانين الرياضية وهيكلة النشاط بالشكل الذي يخدم المنافسات الخارجية والنتائج في مثل هذه المشاركات.
•    هنالك تجاوزات بالكوم في البعثة التي سافرت إلى الدوحة.. بعض المسؤولين زجوا بأسماء أقربائهم، وغيرهم عملوا على بر أفراد أسرهم.. ليس بالسفر على حساب الدولة وإنما بإتاحة الفرصة للسفر عن طريق التسهيلات..!
•    أحد المسؤولين من أصحاب المناصب الكبيرة في الدولة فاجأ صديقه قبيل عيد الأضحى المبارك بأنه مسافر لأداء فريضة الحج.. فقال له الرجل مندهشاً: شنو المفاجآت دي؟.. فرد عليه المسؤول: والله ياخي جاتني (حجه طايره)..!
•    كنا نعرف أن هنالك شيكات (طايره) وصفقات مضروبة، وقضايا فساد طايره.. ولكنها المرة الاولى التي أسمع فيها بقصة (الحج الطاير)..!
•    بدوري أحتاج لدورة ألعاب (طايره) حتى أتمكن من التجول في الخليج وزيارة الأهل والأقرباء المغتربين هناك وأتبضع قبل أن أعود.. شريطة ألا يسألني أحد عن نتائج بعثة (الحج السودانية).. أقصد بعثة السودان في دورة الألعاب العربية..
•    الأخطر في قضايا الفساد المستشري على كل المستويات أن الحديث عنه بات مثل الحديث عن أي شيء مباح بلا حياء.. وما الحاجة إلى الحياء طالما انه لا قانون يحارب ويردع؟
•    سباق وجشع نحو من يكسب أكثر من العملات الأجنبية و المحلية فيما نصبت (المغاسل) جنباً إلى جنب مع (المشانق) التي تستهدف (بتوع الأوتوبيس)..


*

----------


## طارق حامد

*


المريخ مجرة النجوم

عبد الحفيظ عكود 

باعلان غرفة المريخ انضمام درة المورده رمضان عجب للاحمر العاتي يكون المريخ عمليا قد اكتسح سوق التنقلات الشتويه بعد انضمام ابرز المواهب الصاعده في الكره السودانيه بداية بامير كمال مرورا بفيصل موسي وكرنقو وضفر ومجدي امبده وايهاب زغبير اضافة لنجم المحور العالمي الكنغولي مبينزا نجم الغربان السوداء وفي الانتظار اكرم الهادي سليم حارس مرمي الخرطوم الوطني .. بعد كل ذلك اكمل مجلس الاداره بنجاح تام صفقة انتقال جوكر المورده رمضان عجب عن طريق الاعاره لمدة عامين بعد شد وجذب وربما كان الجمهور المريخي حتي قبل يومين فقط غير مؤمن بامكانية ضم اللاعب للقافله الحمراء بعد تعنت جماهير المورده واقطابها حينما قطعوا باستحالة التفريط في نجوم الفريق لكن مجلس الاداره بقيادة البروف تميم واركان حربه وبنظره تسويقيه واقتصاديه مفيده وبعد نظر يحسب لهم 

من خلاله نجحوا في لم شمل البيت الموردابي من داخل مجلس الاداره باطلاق سراح اللاعبين لمصلحة القمه بعد ان نجح الهلال ايضا في ضم الطرف الايمن المميز الطاهر سادومبا هذا مع التذكير من ان الثقل الفني والتميز ينحاز اكثر لرمضان عجب دونا عن سادومبا الذي لا يحتاجه المريخ بتاتا في ظل وجود عناصر مقتدره علي راسهم بله جابر القطار السريع واحمد الباشا ( العريس ) والوافد الجديد عبد الرحمن كرنقو .

خلاصة القول من كل ما زكرناهم ان المريخ اصبح مجره للنجوم خاصة ان الفريق خلال الموسم الماضي اظهر تفوفا واضحا علي نده الهلال وبقية المنافسين حينما اكتسحهم جميعا ذهابا وايابا ليتوج نفسه بطلا للدوري الممتاز برصيد نقط قياسي للحد البعيد وكان بالامكان ان يكون الزعيم بطلا للثنائيه الا ان الجميع يعلم ما حدث بسبب اتحاد الكره وادارة الهلال .

وعليه فان المريخ سيكون اكثر شراسه واحلي مظهرا واقوي بنيانا في العام الجديد 2012 .

متفرقات

المنتخب الوطني الرديف قدم اجمل العروض واحلاها في دورة الالعاب العربيه بالدوحه والبدايه كانت علي حساب ثوار ليبيا بهدف جميل لعنكبه وفي الانتظار مواجهه صعبه مع المنتخب الاردني وسهله نظريا امام فلسطين .

ضفر لعاب يا هلالاب ومحاولة التشكيك في مستواه لعبه مكشوفه والمابتلحقوا جدعوا .

نتمني من كابتن الديبه معالجة الاخطاء التي حدثت في وسط الملعب لان القادم سيكون اصعب .

نجح السد فيما فشلت فيه كل اندية افريقيا وازاق الترجي مرارة الهزيمه في كاس العالم للانديه بهدفين مقابل هدف .. مبروك للزعيم الاسيوي ونتمني لهم حظا سعيدا في مواجهة البارسا.

من المنتظر ان تكون بعثة منتخبنا الوططني قد وصلت للبلاد قادمه من العاصمه التنزانيه دار السلام بعد المشاركه في بطولة سيكافا والتي انتهت باحراز المركز الثالث ونتمني ان يكون برنامج الاعداد للمرحله الاخيره التي تسبق مشاركة المنتخب طموحا وبمواجهات من العيار الثقيل مع اضافة بعض العناصر للصقور من اجل ازالة كل القصور.

لماذا لا نبحث عن تجربه وديه دوليه امام المنتخب المصري تكون لنا خير زاد لنهائيات اللامم القادمه.

فبل ايام سعدنا حقيقة بمشاركة الزميل وصديق العمر الخير فاروق مراسم زواجه التي اكتملت اخيرا وسط اجواء مليئه بالافراح والليالي الملاح مليار مبروك وبين مال وعيال وتمتد التهاني للزنيل الصديق ناصر فوراوي بمناسبة دخوله القفص الذهبي وكذلك للنجم الخلوق احمد الباشا .

ترقبوا حلقة غايه في الروعه مع عيسي صباح الخير نجم المريخ السابق عبر فقرة اين هم الان حصريا في برنامج صدي الملاعب .

اخر حرف

ما عوايدك تمشي وتفوت تنسي العهود

انت عارف تمام انا من دونك بموت


*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*احمد عيسي: مقيم بالدوحة سوداني

 بحكم قربي من بعثه منتخبنا في قريه الرياضين بالدوحه لا الوم اي منتخب يخسر وتفشل البعثه في تحقيق اي انجاز بهذه الدوره والاسباب كثيره جدا جدا جدا والفيس لايسع لذكرها لما لمسته من عدم اهتمام واولها عدم التوحد في الزي الرسمي للبعثه وهذه اكبر المهازل والله امرنا اصبح محزن للغايه أسأل الله ان يبصر المسئولين وينور بصائرهم ومحاسبه اللجنه الاولمبيه وما اعتقد سوف يكون هناك محاسبه لان كل مسئول مشغول بامور تانيه ما ذات اهميه والسودان اصبح غير مهم في نظر الكثيرين اتمني لو وجد افراد منتخباتنا في جميع الالعاب 1% من الاهتمام لكانوا ابدعوا وجزاء الله خير ابنا العاب القوي المجتهدين

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الشكر والتقدير اخى ياسر على هذا المجهود 
اخى صاحب نقطة ضوء هل المشكلة فى الوالى الذى ينفرد بالقرار ام فى الذين يسمحون له بالانفراد بالقرار 
علما بان الانتخابات الحالية عن طريق صناديق الاقتراع فالداخل للمجلس هذه المرة اتى عن طريق الجمعية وليس للوالى ذنب فى دخول اعضاء كمبارس يبصمون بالعشرة على قرارات الوالى 
شكرا الاستاذ الصحفى  علم الدين على هذا الطرح المتقدم
                        	*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*
*

----------


## مناوي

*السلام عليكم ... 

مشكور ياحبيب عمل رائع لكم التحية
                        	*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*
*

----------


## مناوي

*العبق الاحمر ... طارق حامد 


يوم مريخي مفرح 

* كان المشهد المريخي الديمقراطي بالامس جميل جدا فقد توافدت مجموعة من  عشاق الكواكب الأحمر لخدمة الكيان وقاموا بترشيح انفسهم لخدمته تفأجانا  كغيرنا من العددية التي قدمت نفسها للنيل شرف خدمة المريخ .

* ما حدث بالامس شئ مفرح جداً يدل على الوعي الديمقراطي الذي بدأ ينتشر بين  جمهور المريخ ونعتقد انها بداية التجربة الحقيقة التي سوف نتعلم منها  مستقبلا لتجويدها والعمل  على جعلها مثال يحتذي به .

* مجموعة كبيرة من المرشحين قدموا أنفسهم ليكون ضمن المجموعة التي سوف تنال  شرف خدمة المريخ العظيم و سوف تتولي الجمعية العمومية فرصة اختيار الانسب  والاقوي والاقدر على اداء عمله .

* ظهور وجوه جديدة وشباب يافع يأمل ان يجد الفرصة لخدمة الكيان شئ مبهج جدا  ويدخل في النفس السرور ، شباب مسلح بالعلم و على دراية بمطلبات العصر من  تكنولجيا ومحلقاتها وهذا ما تتطالبه المرحلة وانفاذ لقوانيين الفيفا التي  تنادي بالاحترافية و تحويل الاندية الى شركات مساهمة .

* هذه مرحلة تحتاج الى من يملكون ادوات هذا التغيير وسبل انفاذه الى ارض  الواقع بل ويجب على الوجوه القديمة والتي استطاعت ان تجد فرصتها كاملة من  قبل افساح المجال لوجوه جديدة تستطيع ان تنفذ متطلبات الفيفا بدراية وعقل  متفتح.

* ما احزننا بالامس ترشح اثنين من الذين كنا نأمل ان يكون ضمن المجلس  القادم لمنصب الامين العام وهما الاستاذ عصام الحاج والاستاذ طارق سيد علي  المعتصم مما يؤدي لفقد احدهما من خلال الجمعية العمومية وحدث هذا الاشتباك  بسوء فهم  اداء لهذا الموقف .

* ندعم بشدة ترشح الشباب الذين قدموا انفسهم لخدمة المريخ ونحي فيهم  الشجاعة التي دفعتهم للترشح ونخصص الفاضلة دكتور سامرين محمد الحسن والتي  لم تهاب التجربة وقدمت نفسها بخطوات ثابتة .

* بدأت ظواهر التغيير تظهر في المريخ وستنتفي ظواهر كانت في السابق وبدأ  الوعي يدخل للمنتسبين وبدأنا نتحلل من هيمنة وجوه معينة على المريخ وهذه  واحدة من الظواهر الايجابية ونحمدلله انها نشأت مننا قبل ان تفرض علينا فرض  بواسطة الاتحاد الدولي .

* جاء الان دور أعضاء الجمعية العمومية للمريخ لقول كلمتهم فالان الكورة في  معلبهم ولكي تكمل الصورة الديمقراطية يجب عليهم اختيار الانسب والاقدار  على اداء مهمته و لانشك في ان الوعي قد وصل لجميع فئات العضوية .
عــبــق أخــيــر :

* سفاري ، راجي ، و موسى الزومة  ذهبوا لاداء فحوصات بالمملكة العربية  السعودية لتحديد امكانية علاجهم ومدته لا غضاضة في ان تخلى خانة اي واحد  فيهم اذا كان علاجه سوف يطول ويجب ان نتعامل مع هذا الملف من غير عاطفة .

* بشرنا السيد جمال محمد عبدالله الوالي رئيس نادي المريخ الفائز بالتزكية  بنقلة استثمارية تجعل رئاسة النادي جاذبة الى اي شخص نتمنى ان يحدث ذلك ففي  ذلك حل لكل مشاكل المريخ .

* لماذا اصرار البعض على فرض انفسهم رغم علمهم برفض الاخرين لهم ؟
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*نكتفي بهذا القدر صفوتي لسوء الشبكة
وباذن الله من يوم غدا سانزل الصحف في بوست
منفصل لانه مع الاخبار التصفح والانزال يستغرق وقتا طويلا
لكم محبتي

*

----------


## مناوي

*مشكور يا الحسن زياده الف تحية وشكر يا صفوي يا رائع :1 (49):
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*مزمــــل ابو القــــا سم 

.
المناصب تتشرف بوالي الجمال


o  	ردت قاعدة المريخ الوفية التحية بافضل منها لقائد مسيرتها وحادي ركبها    واعادت انتخاب ابن المريخ الوفي جمال الدين محمد عبد الله الوالي رئيسا    للنادي بالتزكية .
o	تكليف صادف اهله وتشريف ذهب لمن يستحقه.
o	هذا هو ديدن الصفوة التي تعرف قدر الرجال.
o	وهذا هو ادب المريخ عبر الاجيال.
o	جمال الوالي ليس مجرد اسم عابر في مسيرة المريخ.
o	فقد خط بيديه سطورا في كتاب المجد الاحمر ، ومنح اهله م تنوء الجبال الراسيات من حمله .
o  	بذل ماله ونذر نفسه ووقته وجهده لرفعة شان المريخ فاحبته الصفوة وبايعته    رئيسا وقائدا وحاديا للركب وهتفت له من الاعماق حبا لا قرارا .
o  	لم  نستغرب ما فعله اعضاء الجمعية العمومية للمريخ بالامس وهم يخلون منصب    الرئيس لمن ملاءه حتى فاض وسخا وعمل فاجاد استمرار جمال الوالي في رئاسة    نادي المريخ تعني مزيدا من الاستقرار والنجاح والتطور .
o	ويعني  اتساع سقف الطوحات ليلامس السماء السابعة .
o	اجماع اهل المريخ (حكومة ومعارضة) لقيادة الوالي لاروع كيان ليس مستغربا وتجديد البيعه له ليس غريبا ولا مستهجنا .
o	فهو نعم القائد ونعم الرئيس .
o	المناصب تتشرف بامثال جمال .
o	ورائسة المريخ به تسمو وتعلو وتزدان.
o	حبابك ما غريب الدار
هنيئا لرفيق الدرب عبد الله
o  	ومثلما اجمعت قاعدة المريخ على قيادة الغالي رئيسا لناديها فقد منحت   رفيق  دربه ساعده الايمن سعادة الفريق عبد الله حسن عيسى شارة التميز وهي    تنتخبه نائبا للرئيس بالتزكية .
o	وعبد الله يستاهل كل خير.
o  	 ويستحق التكريم بعد ان استهدفته  قوى الشر وسعت الى تشويه سمعته وتخديش    صورته بلا سبب اللهم الا جريرة حبه للمريخ وتفانيه في الكيان الاحمر.
o	عبد الله حسن عيسى يستحق التكريم .
o	ومن الطبيعي ان يلاقي نفس الاجماع الذي حظي به قائد المسيرة .
o	جمال وعبد الله ، عبد الله وجمال (روح واحدة في جسدين) .
o	وهما يمثلان يد المريخ العليا وساعده الذي يبني الصرح ويزود عن حياض الاحمر .
o	وتمتد التحية لتشمل الاخ العزيز خالد شرف الدين الذي فاز بمنصب امين المال بالتزكية وما ذلك عليه بكثير .
o	فهو ابن المريخ الذي رضع حليب الحب الصافي في العهد صبيا .
o  	ودع والده شهيد المريخ وطبيبه الاسبق الدكتور الراحل شرف الدين الفانية    في الكاميرون مرافقا لبعثة المريخ التي قطعت  الفيافي لمنازلة كانون    الكاميروني مطلع الثمانينيات .
o	هذا الشبل من ذاك الاسد .
o	ومن شابه اباه فما ظلم .
o	خالد امتداد طبيعي لمسيرة شرف الدين رحمة الله عليه .
o  	وفي منصب ممثل المناشط فاز الحبيب حسن يوسف بالتزكية ونتمنى ان يقدم   عطاء  يليق بطوحات الزعيم الذي يعتبر انصاره الثاني مثل الاخير في كل   الالعاب .
بهم يتشرف المريخ
o	امس قدم عدد كبير من النادي انفسهم لانتخابات النادي .
o	سيتنافس عصام الحاج وطارق سيد علي  المعتصم على سكرتارية النادي .
o  	وعلى مقعد قدامى اللاعبين انحصر التنافس بين خمسة من لاعبي المريخ    السابقين وعلى راسهم الحاج عبد الرحمن زيدان ،الجيلي عبد الخير ،عادل ابو    جرية ، فيصل الحنان ، وحاتم محمد احمد .
o	وقد رتبانا اسماءهم بحسب العمر والاقدمية .
o  	وسيتنافس 18 من ابناء المريخ علىسبعة مقاعد مخصصة لعضوية المجلس وهم    المهندس عبد القادر همد ، هاشم الزبير ، متوكل احمد علي ، جمال الكيماوي ،    طارق تفاحة ،(من المجلس السابق ) ، مولانا ازهري وداعة الله ، عمر حجوج ،    عمرو الجندي ، احمد يوسف ابو زيد ، الدكتور هشام يس ، الاستاذة مدينة  بشير   فنجاري ، المقدم طبيب محمد بشارة ناصر  ، الدكتورة سامرين محمد  الحسن ،   مهدي عشم الله ، محمد الريح حاج الخضر ، الدكتور اسامة حافظ ،  خالد تاج   السر المبارك ، ومولانا عبد المجيد محمد علي .
o	لا منتصر ولا خاسر في سباق الحب الاحمر
اخر الحقائق
o	لم نهضم الهجوم غير المبرر الذ شنه الاخ طارق سيد المعتصم على ابن المريخ وسكرتيره السابق محمد جعفر قريش .
o	خدم صقر قريش ناديه باخلاص وملا المنصب حتى فاض .
o	وترجل زاهدا في المناصب فلم يحفظ لمن سى الى خلافته الا بالتجني .
o	هجوم طارق على قريش سيخصم من رصيده الكثير .
o	وسيؤثر على حظوظه في المنافسة على سكرتارية النادي مالم يترجع عنه .
o	روجت صحف الترصد خبرا يفيد  اعتزام مشجع المريخ المعروف خالد ليمونة الترشح لرئاسة المريخ كي يمنع فوز الوالي بالتزكية .
o	ليمونة خذلهم .
o	خاب فالهم .
o	هؤلاء لا يتمنون الخير للمريخ ويسرهم ان تشتعل نيران الخلاف في جسده الطاهر .
o	ومن يحبون المريخ لا يمكن ان ينفذو اجندة خاصة .
o	استجاب القراقير لطلب المريخ الرامي الى استعارة رمضان العجب  .
o	وكاش المريخ حاضر .
o	واستجاب القراقير لطلب الاهلة الرامي الرامي الى استعارة الطاهر الحاج فقيل لهم عفوا خزائن الوصيف تشكو من قلة الفئران .
o	اما لاعب بلاعب او فلا .
o	حتى القراقير عرفو الفرق .
o	هاجمو الارباب واتهموه بالتامر على الهلال وعندما ادلهمت الخطوب وشح المال لم يجدو خلاف اب احمد لتسجيل فلنتاين وحل دين الامل .
o	اشكر كل من طالبوني بالترشح لعضوية مجلس المريخ واعتذر لهم عن عدم الاستجابة لطلبهم الغالي .
o	واخص رواد نادي المريخ بالشكر لانهم تكبدو مشاق الحضور الى مكتبي في الصدى لمطالبتي بالترشح .
o	نحن موجودون في قلب الحدث ، وخدمة المريخ لا ترتبط عندنا بمنصب .
o	سنكتفي بعضوية الجمعية العمومية حاليا ، وبعدها لكل حادث حديث .
o	شكرا رفاق عبد الوكيل ، شكرا جميلا لحراس المريخ وملح ارضه .
o	انا منكم وبكم واليكم ومثلكم لا يرد له طلب .
o	امس انضم الحارس ايهاب زغبير للكشف الاحمر .
o	نتمنى له التوفيق في تجربته الثانية مع المريخ .
o	فوز الوالي بالتجربة طبيعي ومتوقع .
o	ويمثل ردا للجميل لمن ضرب المثل الاعلي في العطاء لناديه .
o	اجماع معارضة المريخ على الوالي متوقع .
o	حرام والله ان يحرم النظام الاساسي للنادي امثال زيكو المنتصر للمريخ .
o	لابد من تعديل هذه المادة الظالمة في الجمعية العمومية المقبلة .
o  	شاورني قطب المريخ الشاب اسامة التاج حول رغبته في ترشيح نفسه لمجلس    المريخ فنصحته بعدم التعجل في الامر ، وطالبته بالعمل في اللجان المساعدة    اولا فاستجاب .
o	ترشيح باسكال لاحد نجوم منتخب كوت ديفوار يجب ان يجد اذانا صاغية لدى مجلس المريخ .
o	ما ينبئك مثل خبير .
o	اخر خبر متوالية النجاح الاحمر مستمرة 
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مشكورين شيخ طارق وحس زياده
*

----------


## ابولين

*مشكور يا زيادة زادك الله صحة وعافية

مشكور شيخ طارق الله اديك العافية
*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*مبرووووووووك للفائزين
لثقة الصفوة 
ونتمى ان تاتى الجمعية 
بالاقدر والاجدر
فى هذه المرحلة

*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*مزمل ده 
عجيييييييييييييييييييب
هذا فخر للزعيم
دمت 
*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*مرحبا وزير المالية 
خالد شرف
الف رحمة للدكتور
*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*شكرا محمد جعفر قريش 
للموقف الرائع
وتحية ايضا لخالد ليمونة 
الذى فوت عليهم الفرصة 
*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*حاتم محمد 
ابن المريخ من الاشبال
وغيور 
على الزعيم 
*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*فى مبارة للمريخ ضد الهلال 
احرز حاتم هدف فى مرمى المريخ
رقم ذلك بعد نهاية المباراة 
حملته الجماهير على الاعناق
*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*الكابتن منصر الزاكى 
زيكو 
مستنير 
وعاقل 
اتمنى ان 
يجد حظه
من المشاركة
*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*والينا
غالينا
لن نرضى 
بغير 
كاس الابطال
بديلا
*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*سعادة الفريق عبد الله 
قلاع الضفر 
دمت للمريخ فخرا
*

----------

